# Who Can Identify This Tool ?? ( I Know What It Is )



## mmcmdl (Feb 9, 2016)

It's close to 100 years old , most likely hand made by my uncles dad , and yes ................it is shaped like a woman's leg . I will find out who the real old-timers here I bet !!

The square is a 6 incher used for size reference .


----------



## planeflyer21 (Feb 9, 2016)

No idea but I'm thinking a taper drift with a couple of convenient gauges attached for quick reference.


----------



## francist (Feb 9, 2016)

looks like a lady-leg caliper to me...

-frank


----------



## T Bredehoft (Feb 9, 2016)

Francist should win, that's what it is. I"m not sure if it's half the caliper or  not. Should have both legs.

I bow to those more knowledgeable. Mia culpa.


----------



## Ben Nevis (Feb 9, 2016)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...g+calipers&qpvt=ladies+leg+calipers&FORM=IGRE


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 9, 2016)

You are ALL........









INCORRECT ! Keep trying !!!!

I will add that there is a hole thru that small pin and that leg is 1/4" thick .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 9, 2016)

T Bredehoft said:


> Francist should win, that's what it is. I"m not sure if it's half the caliper or  not. Should have both legs.



Now Tom , it's nothing to get " wound up " over . LOL


----------



## ch2co (Feb 9, 2016)

You guys! I've been scratching my head over this one for so long, that I'm loosing all my hair. Oh wait, I'm bald. 
And then you come up with lady leg calipers and I chuckled a little. Such a silly idea.
Then you actually come up with a Lady Leg Caliper web site that sells lady leg calipers? Methinks someones been watching too many reruns of "The Christmas Story"
Now you tell us that lady legs is wrong.  
But seriously, I'm sure that somewhere in the distant past I've seen something akin to this, but the old neurons aren't firing on all cylinders anymore.
A spring winder? A can opener? A bottle opener?..........   ....   ..    .

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 9, 2016)

You win the OLD FART award of the day Chuck ! It IS a spring winder .

Some 25 years ago I took the old box in that I inherited from my uncle whom inherited from his dad into work and started going thru it . I was the youngster of the group , most of them being in their 60s . One of the tool makers grabbed this thing and wound a spring . WTH ? So I sit here today , not for the life of me , can I figure out how this thing works . I can't remember what I did an hour ago less 25 years ago !?

I guess I need the help of a ninety something tool and die maker ???


----------



## ch2co (Feb 9, 2016)

Ya know, I had no idea what it was until I was starting to type my name in and one of those neural synapses connected in my little old bald head, and BAM!
I thought its A Lady Leg Spring Winder!  I knew that I'd seen one somewhere in the distant past and maybe even used one an eon or two ago?

Whats the prize? Whats the prize?

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 9, 2016)

What's the prize ???


Take your pick ! My basement floor is full of them .


----------



## kvt (Feb 9, 2016)

Ok,   I got here to late,  but I would not have gotten that one.   But if you decide you do not want some of that pile in the floor,  I will take the knurling tool.   That looks like a fun evening going through things.   Some of it looks to be old style stuff that will prob outlast anything made today.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 9, 2016)

This was 2 small Igloo coolers that I just dumped . I only have about 6 more large coolers , 8 large totes , 4 60" Vidmars and 4 rollarounds to go . All of this will be leaving my premises ....................one way or the other .


----------



## David VanNorman (Feb 10, 2016)

I am most likely wrong but I think it is a tension for winding springs.


----------



## omni_dilletante (Feb 10, 2016)

Here is a web page on how it is used:

http://www.georgesbasement.com/mfno2typestudy/MakingChuckSprings/MakingChuckSprings.htm


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 10, 2016)

You are da Man !!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 12, 2016)

Here we go again . I am clueless as to the name or usage of these . I found quite a few in a drawer , different lengths with different size balls . I thought maybe an old  old old time edge finding set for large drill chucks ???? Maybe I'm staring at other parts that go with them and don't know it . Someone here HAS to know .


----------



## omni_dilletante (Feb 12, 2016)

When creating a pattern for casting metal you put a fillet of leather in the corners.  It looks like the tools to press those fillets into place.

I think they are called, by some, fillet balls:


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 12, 2016)

Welp , I would never had guessed that in a million years , but that could possibly make sense . My stepdad was a pattern maker years ago . I have a set of shrink scales that I know came from him that messed me up measuring years ago . How was I suppose to know what a shrink scale was ?? Ha ! At least I have an idea now . Thanks Omni !

So NOW I have to a find a pattern maker without a set of balls I guess ? ( that just didn't sound right )

Yep , that is them !


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 21, 2016)

Yep always to late , I new soon as I saw it.


----------

